# I am going home.



## JanHank

and then maybe home and to my roots.

I have been getting uneasy here over the past week, wanting to go home to Brandenburg and start sorting things out.
Heike and I have had a long talk today and I have decided to go back next Sunday, she will do the same as when we came, take time off work and drive the Forester behind the Navajo. This time I will be fully covered with ADAC :grin2:
It will be easier for me to see things clearly from my own house than here were I have spent 3 good months with them.
The weather is still OK, no snow in sight here or in Brandenburg so roads will be travel worthy. 
I realise more and more every day now this is not where I want to spend the rest of my days, I´m fine at the moment, but this is a mountainous area, (not many flat places to walk) I will be rather restricted when I am older.
Everything I need is at home as I have discovered to my inconvenience in the past 3 months.
I also feel more confident about being in the house alone although I know it will be hard at first, thats why Heike wants to come with me for the first week.
I can then plan a trip to England to visit family and friends and see how I feel about living there. The problem is of course finding somewhere to live, I want a place of my own not living with family.


----------



## erneboy

Good for you Jan. A month or two at home will help you decide.

I must say that I don't think, at the moment at least, that I ever want to live in the UK again.


----------



## Penquin

Sounds like a very sensible plan Jan. Take the drive slowly and carefully (as I am sure you would anyway) and then start to pick up the pieces again in Brandenburg.

Are there many people there that can help you sort out the undoubted numerous things that will now need to be done / changed / renewed etc ?

Yes there will be lots of memories, both good and bad, you will feel that he is on your shoulder - looking over as you tackle everything - in a way he will be and that is inevitable and not necessarily a bad thing.

As regards returning to the UK - a "short" visit will not show you the advantages and disadvantages of such a move but may rekindle wishes that you hold even if subconsciously. Moving in with family is a big step and one that none of us are keen to do for any length of time, but it could allow you to use the MH for trips while giving the security of support if you need it for anything.

Lots of choices ahead, but they will and should be, YOUR choices. Good luck.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Good for you Jan. A month or two at home will help you decide.
> 
> I must say that I don't think, at the moment at least, that I ever want to live in the UK again.


I didn't think so either Alan, but who knows how much longer I will live, I need to be in a place where I understand people and they understand me. It will be very painful leaving the house we had built just for us, but now it's no longer us.


----------



## JanHank

:grin2:
I emailed Telecom at 16.22 this afternoon asking them to reconnect and if I could retain my old number.

At 17.41 the answered telling me it will be reconnected on the date I asked and I have my old number. :laugh:


----------



## aldra

Take it slowly Jan

Maybe home is here in Britain 

Maybe not

When I came home from Israel 

I really missed it, but I could now understand the language freely 

I was so depressed

And Albert said, let’s do the Shabbat meal , which I reluctantly agreed to 

A familiar meal to our family in Israel 

And our youngest, aged 4 said as we lit the candles and broke the bread

Imma v Abba anaknou v beit akshav ?

Mum and Dad have we come home ?

And I stared at him, yes I said we have come home 

And I needed to build a home for these kids 

A home where they felt safe and secure 

And that’s exactly what we did 

But to this day, I miss Israel 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead

aldra said:


> Take it slowly Jan
> 
> Maybe home is here in Britain
> 
> Maybe not
> 
> When I came home from Israel
> 
> I really missed it, but I could now understand the language freely
> 
> I was so depressed
> 
> And Albert said, let's do the Shabbat meal , which I reluctantly agreed to
> 
> A familiar meal to our family in Israel
> 
> And our youngest, aged 4 said as we lit the candles and broke the bread
> 
> Imma v Abba anaknou v beit akshav ?
> 
> Mum and Dad have we come home ?
> 
> And I stared at him, yes I said we have come home
> 
> And I needed to build a home for these kids
> 
> A home where they felt safe and secure
> 
> And that's exactly what we did
> 
> *But to this day, I miss Israel*
> 
> Sandra


Well if you want to start crowdfunding, I'll donate a tenner to send you back there.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

You are probably doing the right thing as you need space for thinking time at leisure.

We are all different and have different needs. Some of us are indepentaly self sufficient (me) and some need the comfort of a close family (Mrs HS).

I decided that at our age it's financially astute to plan for an unknown future as we become ever older (hopefully) and potentially less mobile, so we chose to live in a pleasant market town with a wide range of level access shops in a beautiful area, and with good public transport. Right now, for the foreseeable future, I think, all the bases are covered.

You need time alone to quietly reflect on what is right for you, both for today, and for your future.
.


----------



## aldra

caulkhead said:


> Well if you want to start crowdfunding, I'll donate a tenner to send you back there.


What, a whole £10 ?
Wow !! Thanks

Sandra


----------



## patp

A friend in the village did a similar think Jan. The house she and her husband had shared was too painful for her to stay in so she sold and moved to a neighbouring village and a little closer to her daughter. It has helped her in her journey to a different life without him.


----------



## nicholsong

Jan 



I think the decision to go home and start sortih things fits in with the feeling you have been there too long. The sorting has to be done sometime and maybe when it is done other things may seem clearer.


As for a short visit to UK, would that be in the MH? If it were you could travel around to a few places where you might think of settling to test them out.


If you selectd anywhere then I would recommend, as I do to anyone thinking of moving, to rent somewhere for a short period.


One think which you have probably already thought of, is to retain your German Passport/Residence, to avoid the Schengen 90 day rule. This would not compromise entry and living in UK, because as a UK passport holder you have that right for life.


That is all for later, meanwhile have good trip across with Heike - good that she has offered to stay. Motley may be pleased to get back to familiar smellls, so may help take the sting out of the return.


Keep us posted.


Geoff and Basia.


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> I think the decision to go home and start sortih things fits in with the feeling you have been there too long. The sorting has to be done sometime and maybe when it is done other things may seem clearer.
> As for a short visit to UK, would that be in the MH? If it were you could travel around to a few places where you might think of settling to test them out.
> If you selectd anywhere then I would recommend, as I do to anyone thinking of moving, to rent somewhere for a short period.
> One think which you have probably already thought of, is to retain your German Passport/Residence, to avoid the Schengen 90 day rule. This would not compromise entry and living in UK, because as a UK passport holder you have that right for life.
> That is all for later, meanwhile have good trip across with Heike - good that she has offered to stay. Motley may be pleased to get back to familiar smellls, so may help take the sting out of the return.
> Keep us posted.
> Geoff and Basia.


One thing you are 100% correct with Geoff is Motley being glad to be home, not just for the smells, but the space.
However he will miss Heike and Jürgen, he has grown very attached to them.
My intention is to rent somewhere Geoff, that takes upkeep responsibility away for someone else to deal with.
How much would a bungalow cost to buy? think of the years of rent that would pay and when I pop my clogs the only trouble anyone will have is to get rid of my furniture and belongings.
I only have an English Passport, I do have a residency permit of course.


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> One thing you are 100% correct with Geoff is Motley being glad to be home, not just for the smells, but the space.
> However he will miss Heike and Jürgen, he has grown very attached to them.
> My intention is to rent somewhere Geoff, that takes upkeep responsibility away for someone else to deal with.
> How much would a bungalow cost to buy? think of the years of rent that would pay and when I pop my clogs the only trouble anyone will have is to get rid of my furniture and belongings.
> I only have an English Passport,* I do have a residency permit of course*.


 Well that Residency permits you to travel back into and around the EU unlimited(Except 90 days any one country before need to register) So hang onto it - even if you sell and need to ask Heike to let you nominally become 'resident' with them.

I am still waiting to apply for my Polish Reidency but they adamantly refuse to process the application, because they say I do not need it while still an EU Citizen. I am sure Penquin and RayNipper got theirs in similar circumstances. They will not even process me as if I am a non-EU citizen, like AUS.


----------



## JanHank

Marry her Geoff 😁


----------



## nicholsong

You are repetative Jan.


I would still need a Residency Permit - just different application reason.


----------



## raynipper

nicholsong said:


> Well that Residency permits you to travel back into and around the EU unlimited(Except 90 days any one country before need to register) So hang onto it - even if you sell and need to ask Heike to let you nominally become 'resident' with them.
> 
> I am still waiting to apply for my Polish Reidency but they adamantly refuse to process the application, because they say I do not need it while still an EU Citizen. I am sure Penquin and RayNipper got theirs in similar circumstances. They will not even process me as if I am a non-EU citizen, like AUS.


Actually Geoff I kept e-mailing our prefecture since last April until it bounced back about renewing our Carte de Sejour's. But just before Christmas I applied online and got conformation we were in the system and will be called to verify our online applications as and when. So we wait and continue to use our expired 'carts' until someone objects.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

We also are waiting..... fortunately MrsW now has German nationality so even if things don't come through in time, we can stay without restriction as she can declare herself to be using her German nationality c/w passport and Identity card bearing the official German stamps.


----------



## Kaytutt

Good luck Jan and if you do make it back to the UK for a visit or otherwise I'm sure there'd have to be a fruitcakes bash


----------



## JanHank

I would love that :grin2: 

My two have just told me they don´t want me to go yet. :laugh: Too late, I am looking forward to getting home and I have just discovered I can have Netflix on my computer :laugh: for 7.99€
with 30 days free trial.


----------



## Penquin

janhank said:


> i would love that :grin2:
> 
> My two have just told me they don´t want me to go yet. :laugh: Too late, i am looking forward to getting home and i have just discovered i can have netflix on my computer :laugh: For 7.99€
> with 30 days free trial.


result !


----------



## patp

JanHank said:


> I would love that :grin2:
> 
> My two have just told me they don´t want me to go yet. :laugh: Too late, I am looking forward to getting home and I have just discovered I can have Netflix on my computer :laugh: for 7.99€
> with 30 days free trial.


Ooh! Must look into that!


----------



## erneboy

Check the content carefully. It's a while since I looked but my recollection is that I thought it surprisingly limited. Plenty of shoot 'em ups, horror, martial arts movies, movies about sports and that sort of thing, none of which interests us.

Can't remember the contract terms but I figured that we might fairly soon run out of stuff we wanted to watch and end up paying each month for something we didn't use.

We have Prime Video because we shop quite a lot on Amazon and pay for Prime to save us money on deliveries. Prime Video has a few things worth watching which you can do at no extra cost but popular and recent stuff has to be bough or "rented" at additional cost. Again what's included is rather limited. But there is a free trial period there too.

Neither of us likes shopping, and anyway anything that's in any way unusual can be very hard to find in shops. So, while being careful to do price checks, we end up shopping a lot on Amazon and find Prime saves us a lot on delivery charges. Prime Video is a bit of a bonus but we wouldn't pay for Prime just for that.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Ooh! Must look into that!


You mean the 200+ free channels are not enough Pat.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Check the content carefully. It's a while since I looked but my recollection is that I thought it surprisingly limited. Plenty of shoot 'em ups, horror, martial arts movies, movies about sports and that sort of thing, none of which interests us.
> 
> Can't remember the contract terms but I figured that we might fairly soon run out of stuff we wanted to watch and end up paying each month for something we didn't use.
> 
> We have Prime Video because we shop quite a lot on Amazon and pay for Prime to save us money on deliveries. Prime Video has a few things worth watching which you can do at no extra cost but popular and recent stuff has to be bough or "rented" at additional cost. Again what's included is rather limited. But there is a free trial period there too.
> 
> Neither of us likes shopping, and anyway anything that's in any way unusual can be very hard to find in shops. So, while being careful to do price checks, we end up shopping a lot on Amazon and find Prime saves us a lot on delivery charges. Prime Video is a bit of a bonus but we wouldn't pay for Prime just for that.


I already have Prime Alan thanks.
Netflix I have been watching here with Heike and at the weekend I watched 2 good films. Like you I don´t go for the "shoot 'em ups, horror, martial arts movies, movies about sports"
I watched Kon-Tiki about the Thor Heyerdahl a Norwegian explorer, who I had never heard of, but many may have. I forget the name of the other one, but it was my type of film about bad luck turning out well in the end. Maybe there are different films for Germany and the UK or wherever your Prime comes from. I have also watched Peaky Blinders on there :frown2:


----------



## Penquin

I have Amazon Prime but so far have not used it, various offspring have Netflix etc. and are happy if I want to use their details, but there are more than enough programmes on free to air TV that I can sleep through that I don't need others....

I watched MOST of Dracula no catch-up here with son in law, but managed to catch a few zzz's for the last 15 minutes of each episode and I still cannot really understand it, but that may be because I missed the important bits ! But I doubt that it will come back and bite me (pun intended but typical former teacher humour -sorry!). 😴


----------



## dghr272

I use both Prime and Netflix, the latest one I watched was Bosch on Prime, old school American murder detective serving in a PC political world.

Terry

Ken Burn's The Civil War was a brilliant and very informative documentary on Netflix.


----------



## barryd

Ive ran out of stuff to watch. Being an internet genius I can watch anything but ive seen em all. Nofink left


----------



## JanHank

>You obviously have too much time on your hands, take up knitting, embroidering or something.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> >You obviously have too much time on your hands, take up knitting, embroidering or something.


I generally only watch stuff late at night or on long trips away in the van on an evening but I can do a whole box set in a week or two. I prefer binge watching rather than waiting each week for a new episode to come out or a year for the next season when you forget what happened in the previous one. Ive just not got into anything for ages now.


----------



## raynipper

Or maybe fixing wonky websites that show unwatchable videos.

Ray.


----------



## patp

raynipper said:


> You mean the 200+ free channels are not enough Pat.?
> 
> Ray.


Point taken 

I bet while we are away in Spain all the good stuff will be on! Have not even got into catch up tv. We just have a search of what is on, watch what we think might be good, record any clashes or turn it off and read a book


----------



## JanHank

*We are going to watch Harry & Snowman*

On Netflix, it looks as if it is about 2 horses and says it's a documentary film.
I'll let you know what it's like later.
The other horsey film was the price of freedom, translated from Der preis der freiheit


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> Point taken
> 
> I bet while we are away in Spain all the good stuff will be on! Have not even got into catch up tv. We just have a search of what is on, watch what we think might be good, record any clashes or turn it off and read a book


Try this Pat... Ray.

50 New Channels & Your Free Test!

Hi,

We have added 50 new channels! These channels are custom channels that play the most popular series 24 hours a day. So not only do we now have over 100 live UK channels we also have a great selection of custom built channels that you can enjoy should there be nothing you want to watch on live TV!

You can access 20 of these custom channels on our website and all 50 of the custom channels from VLC or any app that's compatible with "M3U8" files.
You can try out our VLC channel list by uploading the URL below to VLC Player:
http://btvc.club:4300/mpg/vlctest:qnzvsY:playlist.m3u
Note: You must have VLC Player or an app that is compatible with m3u8 files. Do not load the link above in a browser, it will not play direct in a browser.
You can download VLC Player from here https://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html
The URL will expire on the 14th January 2020. If you wish to continue using VLC Player you can purchase a 6 month or 1 year plan from our website to get your own personal VLC URL. Personal VLC URLs are only available for 6 month and 1 year plans purchase from our website.

If you already have an account with us you can login here https://go.britishtvchannels.com/
If you don't have an account with us, you can register at the URL above and get 24 hours free access to our website.

Thank you for reading.

British TV Channels.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Point taken
> 
> I bet while we are away in Spain all the good stuff will be on! Have not even got into catch up tv. We just have a search of what is on, watch what we think might be good, record any clashes or turn it off and read a book


Super documentary, Harry was the owner of Snowman who he bought off a lorry on its way to the slaughter house, he paid 80 American dollars for him and twice one the horse of the year at Madison square garden.

If you are interested in the story Google Harry De Leyer


----------



## Kaytutt

barryd said:


> I generally only watch stuff late at night or on long trips away in the van on an evening but I can do a whole box set in a week or two. I prefer binge watching rather than waiting each week for a new episode to come out or a year for the next season when you forget what happened in the previous one. Ive just not got into anything for ages now.


That sounds frighteningly similar to me, could I be a bazza clone or is it the other way around? I am the eldest, you must be a mini Kaytutt :grin2:


----------



## barryd

Kaytutt said:


> That sounds frighteningly similar to me, could I be a bazza clone or is it the other way around? I am the eldest, you must be a mini Kaytutt :grin2:


You have to be a bit Rock n Roll to be a Bazza Clone. Try throwing the telly out the window. There is nothing on it anyway. I ended up watching old episodes of Auf Wiedersehen Pet Series 1 last night.


----------



## patp

I am not one for watching old re runs of anything. I like Eastender (I know!), Doc Martin and the hospital dramas though they are bit ridiculous lately. Other than that I look for good documentaries or good comedy shows. I find it very difficult to put the time into watching a film. I am not missing tv one little bit out here in Spain. Last year when I got home I could not bear to have the radio or tv on at first. I gradually got back into it but hate the adverts and previews that are so loud now so have to keep muting the tv while awaiting the actual programme.

Radio Two has gone down the pan. Terry Wogan would turn in his grave. He used to run his show with just the odd input from Paully Walters. Now they have to have at least a dozen guests cluttering up the airwaves! Ken Bruce has managed to resist all the twelve year old producers so far.


----------



## Penquin

raynipper said:


> Try this Pat... Ray.
> 
> You can try out our VLC channel list by uploading the URL below to VLC Player:
> http://btvc.club:4300/mpg/vlctest:qnzvsY:playlist.m3u
> Note: You must have VLC Player or an app that is compatible with m3u8 files. Do not load the link above in a browser, it will not play direct in a browser.
> 
> British TV Channels.


OK I have the VLC Player but how do you load that URL for the bbctv club into the BLCPlayer ?

I am keen to try, but totally clueless as to how to do it, the URL will not open in the browser as it says and there seems to be nowhere to copy and paste it into the VLCPlayer....

It may be me but....

Thanks for any help on doing that. :wink2:


----------



## patp

I am boggled of the mind


----------



## JanHank

When I get home I will still just have German TV with Sky news the only thing I can see in English.

As long as I have my computer I am content, Prime and if I get Netflix I´ll be OK.


----------



## caulkhead

barryd said:


> You have to be a bit Rock n Roll to be a Bazza Clone. Try throwing the telly out the window. There is nothing on it anyway. I ended up watching old episodes of Auf Wiedersehen Pet Series 1 last night.


Have you watched the three series of Fargo on Netflix? Similar in style but different to the Cohen brothers film of the same name.


----------



## eurajohn

Penquin said:


> OK I have the VLC Player but how do you load that URL for the bbctv club into the BLCPlayer ?
> 
> I am keen to try, but totally clueless as to how to do it, the URL will not open in the browser as it says and there seems to be nowhere to copy and paste it into the VLCPlayer....
> 
> It may be me but....
> 
> Thanks for any help on doing that. :wink2:


Dave, when you have VLC open go to top left "media" you'll get a drop down, go to "open network stream" you'll get a new box with the option to enter an address, enter the link and that's it.
However the link didn't work for me, I do use VLC with IPTV which I can recommend but you do need to pay for, You can get live MotoGP and F1 if that is your cup of tea, as well as just about every UK or USA channel be it free to air or subscription.

If the link works for you, then if the same as IPTV when you select the channel you want you'll need to right click and then select play.
.


----------



## barryd

caulkhead said:


> Have you watched the three series of Fargo on Netflix? Similar in style but different to the Cohen brothers film of the same name.


Yep. Seen them all. Good series.


----------



## aldra

Time to start a new thread eh Jan ??

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Time to start a new thread eh Jan ??
> 
> Sandra


No not really because I started it off mentioning Netflix, they'll get back in line when I crack the whip when I get home.:grin2: until then I have nothing to say :serious: I only need to pack all the things I brought with me into the car & van, diesel in both and gas are full, the people I have got to know are disappoint I haven't decide to stay, Heike and Jürgen say they will miss Motley as well as me. I am unsure of how I will feel when I get home, but I do know I must start to put my life into some sort of order. A new adventure is about to begin, I feel it in my water:laugh::grin2:>

Other than that I have nothing to say until I do.


----------



## JanHank

*Back to Netflix*

I have started watching a series called 'Land girl's ' good story, but terrible acting. 
I tried to get into another series about a girl and a horse, but that was such bad acting I couldn't watch it.
Do Netflix use amateur actors to make cheap films and series.


----------



## barryd

Land Girls? The original with Anna Friel? Thats ancient.


----------



## raynipper

Anna Friel is not ancient. A bit hit and miss quirky but not ancient.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

2009 that's not ancient is it?
https://www.netflix.com/de-en/title/70221085?preventIntent=true

I see this is Netflix.de so we do have different time etc. Maybe you should try this one Barry, maybe more on here you haven't seen.


----------



## barryd

I was thinking of the 1998 series. Can't open your link Jan. 

As for Anna Friel in the late 90s I think I was in love with her. She was a bit of lad mags pin up but it's over two decades ago.


----------



## raynipper

Just for Baz.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Just for Baz.


Why? Doesn't anyone else like to look at strange beautiful women?


----------



## raynipper

Nope.
She was quite good as an American soldier series. Can't remember the name now. Was it Odyssey.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

*A stopover on the A9 toward the A10*

We have 650km to home, maybe we can´t stay alert for that long this time of year so I am looking for places to stop just over half way between Limburg and Strausberg.
I can´t get used to looking on the mobile for Park4night, camper stop and search4sight, any suggestion for places to stop the night please?


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> We have 650km to home, maybe we can´t stay alert for that long this time of year so I am looking for places to stop just over half way between Limburg and Strausberg.
> I can´t get used to looking on the mobile for Park4night, camper stop and search4sight, any suggestion for places to stop the night please?


Jan

Can you give us your route with road numbers please.

As you know most of our trips cross Germany both going and coming back to Poland so we may be able to help - or at least look up on park4night etc. for you.

When you leaving?

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

I don´t think you come that far up Geoff. A9 to A10 or Jena to the A10

On Sunday


----------



## jiwawa

Looks like you might be on my direct route from Hook of Holland to Ruska Wieś - if you're still around April/May you might have a visitor!

Good luck with the drive on Sunday.


----------



## nicholsong

Jan 

I am sure we know a couple around Jena and Gera because we use the A4 E-W a lot. but I cannot find them but I have found one on park4night - look up Jena, Am Gries.
Looks OK, no facilities but you probably don't need them for a 2 day trip. Has dog walking.


Geoff


----------



## JanHank

Jean I will probably be there, but can't say definitely, nothing for me is definite at the moment.

Geoff, I will look tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Kaytutt

Jan have you tried Searchforsites?


----------



## JanHank

I have it on my computer where I can use it easily,but on my iPhone I can't make head of tail of it, everything is so small.


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> I have it on my computer where I can use it easily,but on my iPhone I can't make head of tail of it, everything is so small.


I am the same Jan - I tether it ans use the laptop' The suggestion I sent you I did find on the phone but only because I had looked at your route and focused in on a likely mid-point.


----------



## aldra

Yes you are going home Jan

A home full of sadness and happiness 

A home you need to come to terms with in your new circumstances 

Part of your decision to start new phase in your life 

Germany or England , which will it be?

The worlds your oyster 

Even if it doesn’t feel like it yet 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Today will be a busy day, packing things into the car and Van ready for an 8am start tomorrow. We need to take enough food for the day an a bit more for breakfast on Monday and thats all food wise.
I said goodbye to most of the neighbours yesterday, coffee and cake with the family next door who are sad I am leaving, Moni, the little dogs Mum, says she will be at the front to wave me goodbye and hope I will decide to come back for good.
Who knows what I will decide eventually. 
After tidying up all the loose ends at home, as everyone tells me, I can do what I like, yet another great adventure begins, the world is my oyster as long as Motley can come.

If I am not around much for a day or two you´ll know why. :laugh: Busy busy.


----------



## barryd

Have a safe journey Jan


----------



## erneboy

Have a good trip Jan.


----------



## dghr272

Safe trip Jan.

May the road rise up to meet you. 
May the wind always be at your back. 
May the sun shine warm upon your face.

(Section from an old Irish blessing)

Terry


----------



## patp

I think most people say that the worst part of being bereaved is when every one leaves and you are finally on your own. Just remember that we are all here for you as you face the next chapter in your life.

Safe journey


----------



## JanHank

No more sentimental bits please, my eyes need to be kept clear for the 674km (Becker says) journey tomorrow.
I know you´ll all have me in your thoughts :kiss:. Now I need to stay tough.

We had 2 unexpected visitors this morning who took up too much time, but we are getting well organised, the Van is almost packed, just odds and sods to go in tomorrow morning. The windscreen is being cleaned by Jürgen :grin2:
The rest of the van will be cleaned inside and out next week in the comfort of its own home.

The batteries are fine, V 12.8v L 13.35v on Jürgen measurer. Gas is full as is the diesel so I´m almost ready for the morning around 8 am.

I am really looking forward to being home, in my one space coz there's lots of it. :smile2:


----------



## Penquin

Drive safely.


----------



## jiwawa

Have a safe trip Jan, and don't push yourself too hard.

I love the Irish poem which I've not heard before - worth reading time and again.


----------



## aldra

It’s set to music on the CD , the priests, Jean 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

Love to see / hear a link to that please Sandra, it's a beautiful poem, I have just been helping a grand-daughter with Shakespeare "Shall I compare thee to a ......". sonnet 18

Hated Shakespeare at school because of the dissection we had to perform rather than reading it, but Sonnet 18 is really beautiful


----------



## aldra

We played It at a dear friends funeral 

Can’t send a link Dave , we bought the CD 

It’s The Priests , 2008 

Tract Irish Blessing 

Albert found a link on E tube

“......and until we met again , may God hold you ever in the palm of his hand “

The same wish to you Jan, I know you are not religiously inclined 

So whoever you conceive that God to be 

May He hold you in the palm of his hand 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Jan is back in her own home now.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Wow, she did all those km in one day?!

She might be asleep for a week!!


----------



## barryd

Jan is safely home. She can't post on here at the moment on her phone

More tomorrow.


----------



## Penquin

Should take you to the right place, lovely song superb blessing and great pictures of a beautiful landscape.


----------



## nicholsong

'Video unavailable'


----------



## dghr272

nicholsong said:


> 'Video unavailable'


Might be your location, it works for me.

Terry


----------



## raynipper

nicholsong said:


> 'Video unavailable'


Click the YouTube link at the bottom Geoff.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

_Worked for me, but that wasn´t my poem._

We made it :hello1: left Heikes at 8.10 am arrived here 6.30pm ish.

A very good journey, it was team work again for overtaking slower traffic, she blinked, I checked behind, blinked moved out to overtake and Heike then moved out and we were always together. hardly any lorries, 3 lots of looooooong road works of 2 x 8 1 x 9 km long, so slow 60kmph instead of 110-120. between 70-80 mph. Just as I drove into the next village to here the orange light came on for diesel needed.

Motley came in the house after having a sniff and pee out the front and immediately picked up his ball and chucked it to Heike.

I have had a short walk up and down the road with him this morning and my heart feels very light and happy to be home.

Remember Itsme the cat, well Horst her owner now has about 12 cats including 2 more kittens and they all look extremely healthy and shiny.


----------



## jiwawa

So glad the journey was uneventful Jan and glad you're at home and happy.


----------



## aldra

Brilliant 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> So glad the journey was uneventful Jan and glad you're at home and happy.


This journey was uneventful, but on Wednesday last week Heike had an argument with a deer and this morning hears the damage is 2,800€ and her car is only worth about 3,000€ :frown2:


----------



## raynipper

At those numbers Jan I would keep the damaged car and just patch it up to use.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> At those numbers Jan I would keep the damaged car and just patch it up to use.
> 
> Ray.


Not if the engine is damaged Ray, but you are a handy man, Jürgen not.


----------



## raynipper

Does the engine run Jan? The damage only looked superficial from your pictures. A roll of gaffer tape and off she goes.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Glad your heart feels light Jan. Looks like Motley feels good too


----------



## aldra

The greatest happiness

The greatest sorrow

Ying and yang 

You will sort it I’m sure

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

A report on my homecoming.

First problem, the the central heating didn't come on upstairs in Heikes room, the hall, my bedroom, kitchen or utility,
I fiddled about with thermostats and the 2 boxes of pipes, I have no idea what you would call them, they are just here and all I knew was Hans fiddled with the little tap things until he saw the water come up. Anyway I called the Plummer, he arrived at 8.15am this morning and woke us both up, heating now in full working order and everywhere is too warm the windows have to be opened as its +8°C much too warm for this time of year.
I just checked the 2019 diary, last year on the 17th of Jan I wrote in my diary, we have had very few days of minus temperatures this winter, it had been + 1° +2° or sometimes +3°, thats how we forget things as we get older.:frown2:



Second problem, the internet didn't work even though I had done everything correct it would not connect when I pressed the WLAN button, email sent to Telecom, they called Monday morning and spoke to Heike, "you must press the WLAN" she did and it connected. :smile2:

Third thing, _not my problem_, Heike heard from the insurance her car is a right off :surprise: she was upset of course, Jürgen is now trying to find a replacement of the same make.

Forth problem, the printer will not connect to the Mac through WI-FI so I now have a new arrangement with the printer on the same desk as the Mac connected with the USB cable. Please can that be the end of problems at least for a while.:crybaby:


----------



## erneboy

Welcome back to normality Jan.


----------



## patp

Grrrr! Don't you just hate it when every little gremlin that can go wrong does! At least they were all solvable. You are warm and well sheltered. Now things are going awry for poor Heike. I hope they find another car to suit. In America they just keep using bashed up cars if it suits them. No MOT needed! My brother tells me it is just social pressure that makes them get decent, roadworthy, cars! If that is lacking they just ride around in lethal rust buckets


----------



## raynipper

KISS.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Heike went home this morning. 
I have spent the rest of the day with Motley, took him for a walk down by the river, beautiful weather day 2, sun clear blue sky both days.


----------



## barryd

So how do you feel? Maybe too early to tell.


----------



## erneboy

Bound to be a bit strange being on your own in a place where you always had company? I think I'd just imagine the missing half of the conversation.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Bound to be a bit strange being on your own in a place where you always had company? I think I'd just imagine the missing half of the conversation.


I don´t know how long it will take for me not to think he will come in any minute and I am talking to Motley or myself a lot.
It isn´t nice, there are so many mixed feelings and emotions. 
I am going to try very hard to just allow things to happen without worrying or imagining the future which is very difficult.
I have been chopping and changing my mind every day for so long and you will probably get bored of me doing so. 
It´s nearly 5 months, 7 months if the time he was in hospital is added to it, but it only seems like yesterday he was in the house with me.
Everything I open, touch or look at brings him into my head.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I don´t know how long it will take for me not to think he will come in any minute and I am talking to Motley or myself a lot.
> It isn´t nice, there are so many mixed feelings and emotions.
> I am going to try very hard to just allow things to happen without worrying or imagining the future which is very difficult.
> I have been chopping and changing my mind every day for so long and you will probably get bored of me doing so.
> It´s nearly 5 months, 7 months if the time he was in hospital is added to it, but it only seems like yesterday he was in the house with me.
> Everything I open, touch or look at brings him into my head.


Its no time at all Jan and your friends if they are proper friends will not get bored or weary of anything. Thats what friends are for.

Its early days yet but your doing the right thing not making any massive commitments yet I reckon.


----------



## erneboy

Barry's right Jan.Don't give that a thought.


----------



## raynipper

My wife and I Jan often say what we would do as and when one goes.

She says chuck out all my computers and be on the first boat back to UK as the French bureaucracy would be a problem.
I say burn all the dust collecting trinkets round the walls and get a gardener. Seemples :surprise:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> My wife and I Jan often say what we would do as and when one goes.
> 
> She says chuck out all my computers and be on the first boat back to UK as the French bureaucracy would be a problem.
> I say burn all the dust collecting trinkets round the walls and get a gardener. Seemples :surprise:
> 
> Ray.


Until it happens.
Before I left for Heikes in October, I took all the screwdrivers I wanted to keep and put them in a safe place to make sure nobody would think I didn´t need them, I am sure you all know about safe places :frown2:. I hope I find them when I tidy up, there is a red handled big screwdriver I would hate to loose, it was used for so many things.


----------



## patp

It will come to you in the middle of the night, Jan 

Sometimes we need to feel that we have been through the process. If you were to do something drastic right now you might look back and wish that you had waited a bit. Most people who suffer a bereavement say that the first year is the worst because every little thing is a "first" without their loved one. Once you have come out the other side of all the "firsts" it may become a little easier.

Chris says he will sod off to a desert island or to that hippy commune we found, once, on an isolated beach near Las Negras. That's because I take care of all the admin in the house and he thinks it is all rubbish that I do so he will just avoid it.
I don't think I would change much. I might get another dog  I don't think soppy Georgia will deter any burglars, in fact they might break in to steal her! I would have to pay someone to fix things of course  Unlike you, Jan, I would not travel any more. I do admire you and others on here who manage to carry on travelling. Having said that I could probably manage a van conversion but I would just pootle about the UK I think.


----------



## JanHank

Ah, you mean a van that has been converted, not that you could manage to convert a van >


So far though Pat I haven´t been anywhere on my own, Heike was with me. Day trips are easy, it´s staying out at night I may not like.
As Jean suggested some time back I think I will try camp sites first or on the property of friends, unless of course I am travelling with another van with people I know. :grin2:


----------



## patp

Yes, little steps 

I was thinking more of days out with the dog! I do miss the old Hymer for that. Also for just staying with friends and relatives on their driveway. I never accept invitations to stay with people because of my nocturnal wanderings  With a little van I can do my own thing


----------



## JanHank

*Buddy dishwasher has packed up now*

Not that I use it much anyway theses days, but I have cleaned the oven (on self clean) and thought I would soften up the grease etc. on the shelves and runners in the dishwasher, it didn't sound right, put it on, went shopping and its still just humming so I stopped it, it hasn't even shot out the washing cube, just some water because the things are wet so I´ll have to wash them by hand. More expense :frown2:


----------



## barryd

Can't help with anything that doesn't have a screen I'm afraid but I'm sure someone on here might know.


----------



## raynipper

After trying all different programs on the dishwasher Jan. Just check that being left one of the hoses round back haven't kinked or collapsed stopping it filling.
It would just hum then as nothing would be coming in.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I suppose you checked that the spray arms could turn Jan? I have put large items in before now and found they block its rotation.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> I suppose you checked that the spray arms could turn Jan? I have put large items in before now and found they block its rotation.


Yes Pat but it would still fill and try to 'whoosh'.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

*Now the work starts.*

2 weeks today since I arrived home and in those 2 weeks I haven´t done a lot, just settling in again and remembering where things are in the kitchen :grin2:
This morning I thought its time to start by tidying up the workshop as it had been left in a bit of a muddle. 
There must be thousands of pounds worth of precision engineering tools, from every size micrometer to a centre punch. I have been :crying: and  with him for not getting rid of some of this stuff, he couldn´t have used most of it for years, certainly not since we left the UK nearly 15 years ago, but as some people love and cherish motorbikes or cars he loved his work tools and would know where every single one was. 
There are also boxes full of electric cables plugs and sockets. I have thrown out a lot of things in tubes, plastic nails, wood glue all that kind of thing. So many things neither I or anyone else in this area wants. The day will come when I will get someone to take it all away, but at the moment I just can´t do that.


----------



## raynipper

Sounds just like my shed Jan and one day Mrs. N will be saying the same thing. But until then it's all come in handy stuff she takes for granted.

Ray.


----------



## patp

My dad was the same. At least Hans kept things that had meaning to him and that he loved. My dad would go to all the car boot sales and farm auctions and come back with the box of rubbish that no one else wanted and was going to be dumped until he bid a pound for it  He couldn't bear the thought of it going to the dump. He would go to the tip with garden waste and come back with more "stuff". It took us months, when he died, to clear out all his sheds. He used to build new sheds to keep all the crap he horded. It is a lesson to us all. 

Mind you, like someone else we all know, Ray, he could usually lay his hand on just the right size screw or nut or washer when anyone wanted one


----------



## JanHank

Thats exactly what I was saying out loud this morning Pat . "You knew where everything was and what it was used for, I don´t." 

He used to say he had a computer he carried around with him everywhere, in his head. :laugh:


----------



## patp

All I can say, Jan, is don't rush. When we had our house on the market I panicked about all my stuff. I soon, however, settled into setting aside one day per week when I would sort out a cupboard or a corner of a room and make myself deal with it. Either to charity or to the tip. In the end I found it therapeutic 
Much more difficult for you of course because the stuff you are dealing with has emotional ties


----------



## aldra

We have a garage workshop the same Jan 

Full of tools for everything, I rarely enter it as to me it’s a nightmare 

I do however keep the floor clean of wood clippings otherwise they tread into the house 

The rest is organised chaos

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*Why I dread calling in the professionals*

I think I told you the central heating wasn't working properly when I got home 3 weeks ago and called the Plummer.
They told me they were working just up the road so thought maybe this was a favour, took 5 minutes of their time. A bill came this morning for 81.66€ :crying: If only I had taken notice of how Hans had fixed it :frown2:


----------



## jiwawa

Oh dear Jan! I hope you took note of what THEY did this time?

I hate having to call a plumber too. Without fail, they suck their teeth and wonder aloud what on earth the previous fellow was doing to make such a haimes of the whole thing.


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Oh dear Jan! I hope you took note of what THEY did this time?
> 
> I hate having to call a plumber too. Without fail, they suck their teeth and wonder aloud what on earth the previous fellow was doing to make such a haimes of the whole thing.


Yes Jean I did take notice and it was so simple. I think I might ring up and try to my German saying I think its a lot of money for a 5 minute job.


----------



## jiwawa

Go for it Jan!


----------



## patp

Ouch!

Chris, as you know is a plumber/heating engineer. He went self employed for a while but he nearly bankrupted us by keep doing five minute jobs for people and not charging them anything at all! While he was there doing a five minute job he was not on a paying job  Sometimes they were more like five hour jobs for "friends". When we needed a hand with something, said "friends" were nowhere to be seen.

There is, of course, middle ground where these tradesmen charge a fair rate for a fair job. We have now lived in our area long enough to know who they are or how to find them


----------



## HermanHymer

Glad to hear you're home safe again, Jan. As am I. And like you there were a selection of things to do and fix. The dust gave me an allergic reaction and although the dirt wasn't all that obvious, a big clean-up was an urgent necessity. Thankfully in Africa one doesn't have to do it one's self!



On arriving my phone needed repairing, I couldn't remember the password for my laptop, (I did remember after a day and rushed back to the computer shop to retrieve it), I broke a handle on a window, and now the electric lock on the pedestrian gate has stopped working, the washing machine had to have a purge. 



Is it still my home? On paper yes, but in my heart it's just a very nice house now. I've got a year's head start on you, but the memories of sharing it are less acute. Although I will never live in such a lovely home with all its special memories ever again, moving on is inevitable, what I want/need to do and I will shed a tear when I walk out the gate for the last time. 



The greatest blessing and joy is that my 'people', and in using that word I can include everyone who touches my life, are still the same as they've always been and welcomed me home with love, kind words and smiles.


I've been doing all the routine health checks and tomorrow I'm having my bent and buckled middle toe operated on. I hope it will be healed enough to travel back to UK on 5 March. (Cutting it fine!)


I share your feelings and hope you'll soon feel more comfortable. It's the being between 2 stools (and I'm talking about the wooden variety!) creates anxiety. Now you've had a chance to "relax" with Heike and Jurgen I think you'll find it easier to go forward at home.


"Sterkte!"


----------



## JanHank

Viv I thank you so much for that although it´s made me cry ´again´ will that ever stop. Not really a question, we are all different, but I have never been able to hide my feelings happy, mad or sad, as I am sure most of the forum know :smile2:

Its 6 months since Hans was physically in this house, but to me he has never left, make of that what you will.
Every corner I see him and things he has done.

I have to stop now, this minute because I can´t see the buddy keyboard through this mist.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Yvonne's mum lived in a small market town in the Cotswolds. It had basic shops, but nothing to write home about.

Some time shortly after her husband died she decided to move to Surrey to be nearer her daughters. I gently suggested she might be making the decision too quickly and that it might be worth waiting a few months (with her long established existing friends around her) and see how she fe!t as things returned to a kind of normality.

But she was adamant, sold up, moved, and many years later, that was where she passed away. I know from what she said, and how she said it, that in later life she regretted the decision to move from the country to suburbia. It was a decision she made just a little too quickly. 

Please don't think me rude Jan, but you know there's a lot of truth in the old saying "Act in haste, Repent at Leisure," Only you know what's in your heart, but please take your time to fully understand it. 
.


----------



## JanHank

You just proved to me how much I am being thought about John :crying:

It´s different for me, I don´t have _proper_ friends here, the language is not easy and I can´t cope alone. Half my being has gone and I must find my old being if you can understand that.

Each day I am here I am finding reasons not to stay, the garden will soon be over run with weeds, things break down that Hans would have fixed with no problem, I´m not as clever with my hands as he was so I have to call on a professional. With just one person missing I´m lonely here John, if it wasn't for the forums, WhatsApp and messenger I honestly do not know what I would have done. Heike and Jürgen are 650 km away, I tried it for 3 months, to start with it was good, but in the end I realised its not the place for me.

I will take a trip to England as soon as I can. It will of course take a while to find the right place, but I think my old home town is favourite where I have a few friends my age who are widows and if I feel lonely I could pop down to any village pub and have a chat with someone even if it was only the bar person. I could go to the pictures, to a theatre which I can´t do here because of the language. I like people, but I have to be able to easily communicate with them.
It's not going to be an overnight decision, but its looking more & more like back to blighty. 
Thanks for listening or rather reading, it helps me by telling you all this.


----------



## raynipper

We seem to have many more friends here in France Jan but only some family back in UK. But I'm sure my wife will go back to Blighty as soon as I'm cold. 
the administration she says would be impossible even though we know a dozen or so widows here who manage quite well.

We talk about it quite a lot but never reach a conclusion.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve listened to this song a few times, the chorus is what hits me :laugh: Not really my kind of music as you know, but the words have a meaning for me.


It's my life
It's now or never
I ain't gonna live forever
I just want to live while I'm alive
(It's my life)
My heart is like an open highway
Like Frankie said
I did it my way
I just want to live while I'm alive
It's my life


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> You just proved to me how much I am being thought about John :crying:
> 
> It´s different for me, I don´t have _proper_ friends here, the language is not easy and I can´t cope alone. Half my being has gone and I must find my old being if you can understand that.
> 
> Each day I am here I am finding reasons not to stay, the garden will soon be over run with weeds, things break down that Hans would have fixed with no problem, I´m not as clever with my hands as he was so I have to call on a professional. With just one person missing I´m lonely here John, if it wasn't for the forums, WhatsApp and messenger I honestly do not know what I would have done. Heike and Jürgen are 650 km away, I tried it for 3 months, to start with it was good, but in the end I realised its not the place for me.
> 
> I will take a trip to England as soon as I can. It will of course take a while to find the right place, but I think my old home town is favourite where I have a few friends my age who are widows and if I feel lonely I could pop down to any village pub and have a chat with someone even if it was only the bar person. I could go to the pictures, to a theatre which I can´t do here because of the language. I like people, but I have to be able to easily communicate with them.
> It's not going to be an overnight decision, but its looking more & more like back to blighty.
> Thanks for listening or rather reading, it helps me by telling you all this.


Sounds to me like you are going to be heading this way Jan. I presume you will come over in the motorhome. Why not do a bit of touring, see a few other places. If you come up North we will have to organise a bit of a meet up.


----------



## JanHank

My intention is to meet as many motorhome friends as I can as long as they want to meet me of course.:smile2:

All the communication you and I have had puts you at the top :grin2:


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> My intention is to meet as many motorhome friends as I can as long as they want to meet me of course.:smile2:
> 
> All the communication you and I have had puts you at the top :grin2:


Good to know. We should have Fruits/Facts meet up. Mind you it took me a week to get over the last one.


----------



## patp

People grieve in different ways. Some people have to clear everything out that reminds them of the one they have lost. Other people hang on to every single item that reminds them of that special person. Even down to pets it works like that. I have to clear out all memories of that pet, when they go, whereas my friend still has every bed, bowl, lead etc belonging to all her lost pets. She even dug up their ashes and moved them to her new garden. It is best for her but I just could not do that. I don't forget but constant reminders, as you say, Jan, are hard to cope with.


----------



## JanHank

I am gradually getting through clearing out paperwork thats not needed anymore and came across a bill from 1989 for a camera lens costing £99.98p I wonder what it would have cost today. 

There are a few of these lenses to fit the old Canon A1 camera, but nobody wants these cameras or lenses these day, such a pity to have to just throw them away.


----------



## patp

It's one of those things that will, eventually, become valuable again due to rarity. My dad had lots of stuff like that but you can't hang on to everything. This is where auctions used to come in handy. It could go to auction and someone could buy it for the future. Have you thought about ebay? I think we have a bit of an expert on here.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> I am gradually getting through clearing out paperwork thats not needed anymore and came across a bill from 1989 for a camera lens costing £99.98p I wonder what it would have cost today.
> 
> There are a few of these lenses to fit the old Canon A1 camera, but nobody wants these cameras or lenses these day, such a pity to have to just throw them away.


£ 263.73 according to the historic inflation calculator. https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...tion-calculator-value-money-changed-1900.html

However to be fair if it were a £100 35mm camera from 1989 it might be worth about 50p now


----------



## JanHank

This bloke is pretty excited about owning one. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Since I last reported in, I've done next to nothing :frown2:. the weather is so depressing I just can´t get motivated, but I am not miserable, of course I am sad at times and still have my weepy moments, but I try not to get overwhelmed by it.

Almost every day I have a different idea about what to do with the rest of my life, lets face it there isn´t a lot more time left for me, but what there is I want to make the best of.

I just can´t imagine not living here anymore and letting someone else come in and pull the place to bits, because thats what people do don´t they, move in and then alter everything. I can´t imagine never waking up to look out of the window and seeing the view of my world again.
So my idea of the week is to share my time between here, there and anywhere, here being where I am now, there being where most of you are and everywhere being anywhere I fancy going. By the time I am ready to settle in one place who knows what might have happened in between and I may have another idea.

Just thought I would let you know folks, in case you were wondering.:smile2:


----------



## barryd

Yeah its just an awful manky time of year Jan. Wait until the spring then do a UK tour, come and see all your pals. Ill start writing a shopping list for when you go through France.

As for people moving in and changing stuff. Not everyone. When we bought this place 20 years ago I liked it because I Didnt want to change anything so we never did.


----------



## patp

Also, at the end of the day, it is just a building. A building with lots of memories, of course, but still an inanimate object. You, on the other, hand are a sentient being. If that building gives you joy then stick with it. If not then move on to places that might give you joy. 
I am very affected by places and find it difficult to move on from them. We have lived in our current place for 38 years. It is nothing special but I love it and it affects me. Chris could live anywhere! We are all different and only you will know if you get so much joy from your home that you would be worse off if you left it.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> So my idea of the week is to share my time between here, there and anywhere, here being where I am now, there being where most of you are and everywhere being anywhere I fancy going.


I think that's very sensible Jan. Don't burn your bridges to 'here' until you've at least sampled 'there and anywhere'.

It might be that you're happy to do what I do - at present I spend roughly 5 months on the road (over 2 different trips) and the rest at home or wherever.

But taste, and see what suits.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> Since I last reported in, I've done next to nothing :frown2:. the weather is so depressing I just can´t get motivated, but I am not miserable, of course I am sad at times and still have my weepy moments, but I try not to get overwhelmed by it.
> 
> Almost every day I have a different idea about what to do with the rest of my life, lets face it there isn´t a lot more time left for me, but what there is I want to make the best of.
> 
> I just can´t imagine not living here anymore and letting someone else come in and pull the place to bits, because thats what people do don´t they, move in and then alter everything. I can´t imagine never waking up to look out of the window and seeing the view of my world again.
> So my idea of the week is to share my time between here, there and anywhere, here being where I am now, there being where most of you are and everywhere being anywhere I fancy going. By the time I am ready to settle in one place who knows what might have happened in between and I may have another idea.
> 
> Just thought I would let you know folks, in case you were wondering.:smile2:


Keep your options open is my advice Jan.


----------



## dghr272

Jan thanks for the update, your feelings are perfectly understandable. I think what you have expressed is a feeling that you are coming to realise that you are currently home in a place you can feel comfortable, happy and sad, but are keen to continue your travels. Keep challenging yourself it’s what you do best.
Life’s full of twists and turns, I’ll update my latest setback on my thread. Keep your chin up girl, we’re built of stern stuff.

Terry


----------



## aldra

Yep Jan

Home is where you feel secure and at peace 

An excellent idea to watch the seasons pass in familiar surroundings 

You have the means to travel around whilst staying put so to speak 

Best wishes girl

Sandra


----------

